# Autobahn tolls



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Could anyone please confirm that tolls are only relevant if my vehicle is 12 tonnes or over? Had to pay in 2009 in my truck but am planning to go to Greece ( Stoupa) via Germany for a change, en route to Ancona for the boat to Patras.
Thanks, Rex and Denise


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't believe there are any tolls in Germany for MHs etc. except for a few private roads.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tolls only payable for HGV


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tolls on autobahns in Germany are only payable for commercial vehicles over 12 tonnes GVW.

There are no tolls for private vehicles, regardless of weight...

http://www.bmvbs.de/en/Transport/Roads/HGV-toll-,2075.962107/HGV-Heavy-Goods-Vehicle-toll-Q.htm#3

Pete


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone, looks like we`ll be going via Stuttgart, Ulm, to Innsbruck, and on to Italy. should be able to afford the short route through Austria. Will make a change from the `Blanc` or `Swiss`.
regards, Rex and Denise


----------

